

Attlo: Email as never seen before. Literally. (Images in Subject Lines) - moonka
http://www.attlo.com/

======
detaro
Every marketing persons/spammers dream. Yes please, put more distractions in
my inbox.

(I'm sorry about the negativity, but I really can't see how this would work
out in a useful way. Aggressive whitelisting of senders maybe?)

